# Absolute best casting Shimano?



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Inshore either round or low profile new or old model?!!?

Bantam any personal favorites?


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

The CTE250DC reels with hybrid ceramic ball spool bearings will deliver lures a very long distance.

Charles


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone that you take good care of, honestly. I have a cruxis that will hang with my chronarch and e7's


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Best reel that they ever made for the $. Citica 100D.

Best reel regardless of $. Calais 100.

I am still pretty partial to my 50Mgs though.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Best reel that they ever made for the $. Citica 100D.
> 
> Best reel regardless of $. Calais 100.
> 
> I am still pretty partial to my 50Mgs though.


Mike, do you like this Citica 100D better than the 200E? My fav reel so far is the 200E by far (for the money)


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Calais 200DC is hands down the best casting reel we offer. The close second is the Calais 100A. The downfall of the Calais 100A is line capacity. My reel holds about 120 yards of Seaguar 12 pound. I can cast it all off with some of my lures


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> Calais 200DC is hands down the best casting reel we offer. The close second is the Calais 100A. The downfall of the Calais 100A is line capacity. My reel holds about 120 yards of Seaguar 12 pound. I can cast it all off with some of my lures


Agreed. Calais paired with a rod that has precise micro guide placement, no resistance. Effortless smooth with zero noise/spool vibation.

Every time I add a drop of oil to a Calais or put new line on it I catch myself just sitting there staring at it. It's hypnotic.

Chronarchs are quite smooth too, my next favorite caster is probably a Calcutta 50.....wish I still had one......or two.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

That is the weird thing about the Calais. The engineers just got that reel right. I too am amazed how smooth that reel can be after a good servicing.

Total agreement on the Calcutta 50 as well. Sweet little round reel for sure.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Bantam1 said:


> Calais 200DC is hands down the best casting reel we offer. The close second is the Calais 100A. The downfall of the Calais 100A is line capacity. My reel holds about 120 yards of Seaguar 12 pound. I can cast it all off with some of my lures


Bantam is right (of course)... a close second in my opinion is the Calcutta 200DC. I can cast all of my line off of the spool with a topwater and a little breeze behind me.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

most all reels can throw a 3/4oz lure a mile. The reel test is how far you can throw that 1/8 jig. Chronarch MG is my all time favorite, but I love the light reels. I'm sure the core mg would be my favorite if i could get my hands on one.

The calais is smooth like butter though


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Bassaholic said:


> most all reels can throw a 3/4oz lure a mile. The reel test is how far you can throw that 1/8 jig. Chronarch MG is my all time favorite, but I love the light reels. I'm sure the core mg would be my favorite if i could get my hands on one.
> 
> The calais is smooth like butter though


I agree with you that most high quality reel can throw a 3/4 oz lure a long ways.... but there is a big difference in a 75-80 yard cast (curado) and 110-120 yard cast (calcutta 200DC)


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Ive never casted a Calais so I cant really say much about them but man I love my chronarch MG's. Just cant beat em.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

50mg hands down


----------



## zanther (Apr 20, 2007)

*Absolute best casting Shimano*

Calais 200a best casting and best looking reel ever.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Texxan1 said:


> 50mg hands down


50 mg can definitely cast far, but not in the same league as the Calais DC or Calcutta DC. The MG spool can only spin about 15000 rpm... the Calcutta is 20,000 to 25,000 rpm and the Calais is close to 30000 rpm.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

I would argue that the calcutta has a deep spool and the MG has a whiffle spool. One turn on a bigger diameter spool would spit out more line than one turn on the deep spool. RPM is really only valid stat if the spool sizes are the same. I will give you this though, there's no way an MG casts 120yds, you'd run out of line WAY before you got there 

Now that I think of it, 120yd is a LONG way. Have you measured that casting distance?


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Bassaholic said:


> I would argue that the calcutta has a deep spool and the MG has a whiffle spool. One turn on a bigger diameter spool would spit out more line than one turn on the deep spool. RPM is really only valid stat if the spool sizes are the same. I will give you this though, there's no way an MG casts 120yds, you'd run out of line WAY before you got there
> 
> Now that I think of it, 120yd is a LONG way. Have you measured that casting distance?


Keep in mind I am talking about the Calcutta 200DC (has computer chip in it) It also has a whiffle spool. The computer chip allows the spool to rotate faster and is the closest thing to a free spool as you can get. I can put 120 yards of 12lb big game or 8lb power pro and it will cast it very close to the end of the spool (I can see the whiffle spool). So I would say 110 yards no problem.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

FYI - the Calcutta 250DC with the chip holds 150 yds of 20lb sufix braid.

Charles


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

*tuff choice*

That is a tuff choice as I own the following Shimano reels:

Bantam 10 (original black model from 1970's)
Corolis 100 (original black model from 1980's)
Citica 100 (from long ago also)
Calcuttas (50, 100, 200GTB)
Curado (original models and the new E model)
Chronarch SF

all of these are still in use, in excellent shape.....I have to go with the Calcutta 200GTB - smoothest of the bunch........and I must throw in that the new E Curado model is a disappointment.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Bassaholic said:


> I would argue that the calcutta has a deep spool and the MG has a whiffle spool. One turn on a bigger diameter spool would spit out more line than one turn on the deep spool. RPM is really only valid stat if the spool sizes are the same. I will give you this though, there's no way an MG casts 120yds, you'd run out of line WAY before you got there
> 
> Now that I think of it, 120yd is a LONG way. Have you measured that casting distance?


hmmm....I think the spool size doesn't necessarily matter in that equation. It has more to do with the outermost "wrap" of line on the spool. 
Assuming the deep spool is full and the larger spool is full on the same reel frame, the same RPM should feed the same amount of line until the larger spool runs out, right?

doesn't really matter, I suppose. I like the 50mg and Core 100mg. Think the Core 50mg is a sweet little reel too.


----------

